# how can I train puppy to let me know he has to go outside?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we used the bell method & it has worked great. there are many posts on here about it, but simply we just tied a few bells to the door knob-and hit them with her paw, took her outside, then gave treats when coming back in. took about 3 days for her become reliable with this


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

First off I wouldn't let him have full range of the house. Put him on a leash and have him with you all times or crate him if he cant be with you. I with my foster pups, take them out the same door for about 2 weeks so they get use to what door to go. I have them on a schedule, on when I take them out. If they go then they get free time to play if they dont they go back in there crates, then I take them out later again and try. I also have a dog dog and some take to it right away and others dont. the ones that do, once they figure it out they 99% of the time dont have any more accidents.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

We also used the bell method, works like a charm!!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

he doesn't sniff around or act like he is looking somewhere to go? that is how i could tell when my babies needed to go out. my neighbor lady has a golden and he rings a bell. my dogs just stand at the door and look at me, that is a good enough clue for me.


----------



## Raihi (Jan 25, 2008)

Wrigleysmom said:


> he doesn't sniff around or act like he is looking somewhere to go? that is how i could tell when my babies needed to go out. my neighbor lady has a golden and he rings a bell. my dogs just stand at the door and look at me, that is a good enough clue for me.


No .. he really does no sniff around.. He only goes pee now and then inside..say in a week he may have 4 accidents.. but that is mainly cause of me second guessing when he has to go.. Unless like I said I am sitting on sofa he will give me a look. It was just about an hour ago.. I was throwing the ball (in house) ..and he stopped playing which was odd..but I thought it is about his dinner time.. maybe that was it.. and all the sudden he pees on the floor and on the side of meee.. ! I got back out a Christmas bell thing I have ..but I did try this before..and he is still afraid of the bell??? I will buy one that is made for this.. I just looked that up..and maybe he will warm up to that.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I recommend letting him out as often as possible. Put him on a leash and lead him to where you would like him to do and do his business outside. Tell him to "go pee" and if he does go to the bathroom then you give him a lot of praise and treats. (Our dogs have only ever gone to the bathroom in a specific spot in the yard and that is because we trained them that way). Whenever I have had to housebreak a difficult dog (rescues that we have had), I have done this. You really have to be on top of your game and let him out a lot. That way he gets used to being outside and is more likely to go to the bathroom outside anyway. I agree that you really have to watch for his cues as they may be subtle at first. I have heard of this bell method and it works for some and for others, they find that their dogs play with it. You can only try and see what works for you. I would also recommend crate training him (if he isn't already) so that you can put him in his crate when you are not home. As they don't like to mess where they sleep, he will learn to hold it until you get home and let him out right away. It WILL fall into place, so please don't give up on him. Good luck.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

i agree with the previous poster, with crate training I had wrigs trained in a week and addy within 24 hours. When you take your puppy outside, make sure to walk him around, especially in grass. They prefer that to bare surfaces like cement or wood. Whenever they start moving around or playing around (like in the house with you) it stimulates them to have the need to void or poo. So when you take him out give him plenty of time. Walk him around. And always say "Go Potty" or whatever terminology you use for bathroom, whenever my dogs are outside they know what Go Potty means because I always said that to them when we went out. And remember, when he does go potty outside praise, praise, praise your puppy. And when puppy starts getting really active in the house, take him out. He will probably go, they need to go more often until their bladder grows more.


----------

